# DSA Carotid



## AshleyMartin (May 6, 2011)

Is a digital subtractive angiogram of carotid done non selectively from the aorta or does it require selective cath placement? Also what is the CPT code for this? I am having trouble finding it. 

Thanks


----------



## Jim Pawloski (May 6, 2011)

AshleyMartin said:


> Is a digital subtractive angiogram of carotid done non selectively from the aorta or does it require selective cath placement? Also what is the CPT code for this? I am having trouble finding it.
> 
> Thanks



No, it doesn't have to be done selectively, but the imaging is better,imo.  Use the bilateral caroitd, cervical code for this (sorry, I don't have my book with me at this time, so I don't want to give you the incorrect code).
HTH
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## Rajebpt (May 10, 2011)

Yes carotid cervical angio(75680) can be coded without any selective cathetrisation. 
Incase of external carotid angio it needs selective catheterisation.
  The word selective in angiography description will help you


----------

